# City Watches?



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone had any dealings with City Watches . co . uk?

Looking at a watch on there but as ever weary of online sellers i dont know!!

ta


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Not dealt with them but I already don't trust them because they have _inflated _there RRPs. For example the site claims the RRP for the Seiko SKA427P1 is Â£510 and their price is Â£289, but I'm pretty sure the actual RRP is Â£325, and the same watch is Â£193 at Creation.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

TBH I would look elsewhere


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Not specifically about the above company but I heard a recent report about a large number of Chinese companies buying UK domains to fool UK residents. This is only because the rules allow non-UK businesses to buy UK domains. This is actually not permitted by most other countries. Typical that the UK is really accepting/PC and it gets abused.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Wouldn't trust any site that doesn't give a full address - incase you have problems later. Just a done a map search on the postcode and it looks like its a one man band operating out of a resedential address. Wouldn't trust them at all


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I was a little unsure of them, and you've confirmed my concerns!

Looks like my hunt for an Orange Monster continues :cry2:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Just did a search on the website registration, you were all bang on!

Domain name:

citywatches.co.uk

Registrant:

Orion King

Registrant type:

Unknown

Registrant's address:

Yishun St 22

Singapore

760224

Singapore

Registrar:

Key-Systems GmbH [Tag = KEY-SYSTEMS-DE]

URL: http://www.Key-Systems.net

Relevant dates:

Registered on: 25-Jul-2007

Renewal date: 25-Jul-2011

Last updated: 25-Jul-2009

Registration status:

Renewal request being processed.

Name servers:

dns.site5.com

dns2.site5.com

ns1.theplanet.com

ns2.theplanet.com

WHOIS lookup made at 13:26:12 10-Aug-2009








:nono:







:nono:







:nono:







:nono:







:nono:

Well avoided, thanks all & :rltb:


----------



## Sharad82 (Dec 5, 2010)

Saw a Seiko SKA477P1 on citywatches uk but was worried to buy after reading this post. Found their eBay UK store while searching elsewhere .. (stores.ebay.co.uk/UK-CityWatches) Very happy with my purchase and i thought of sharing this with the rest :wink2:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Markybirch said:


> Wouldn't trust any site that doesn't give a full address - incase you have problems later. Just a done a map search on the postcode and it looks like its a one man band operating out of a resedential address. Wouldn't trust them at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a full address in 'about us' and he also has an ebay shop. SKX009K1 at Â£136 inc postage is not bad at all. Pay with Paypal - seems like a reasonable bet to me


----------



## jeda (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought my *CASIO PRG-510T-7* from citywatches.co.uk, paid by PayPal. I got it last week. Package was posted promptly, got it within 5 days and arrived in good condition. Genuine watch and I am very happy with it.

I cannot recommend others buying from citywatches.co.uk because:



all contact information available is an email address or an telephone number only, no post address, I also checked eBay (as they can be found there too) for information and my PayPal account after making the order.


I clearly asked about contact information regarding future warranty in emails but I got vague answers stating that everything is handled via email or telephone


My PayPal account reported a payment to "Mr A*** C*******e" and I asked (email) the contact person "*****" if he is the owner and the reply was yes


No tax (VAT Id) information on the site


The warranty card on the backpage of the CASIO manual was stamped "Citywatches UK", no date of purchase, no other information had been filled in the warranty card


The package contained NO RECEIPT whatsoever


So then why did I buy from citywatches.co.uk? I had been googling page after page for a replacement watch and I had been on UK based sites and German. I didn't think twice when ordering as first impressions of the website was OK, nothing suspicious. A lot of references to citywatches.co.uk found around the Internet and a lot of advertises by "them". It was only after placing the order I got to think twice and I carefully started reading up on their site.

How I will handle future warranty issues is sort of a blank right now. Perhaps there is a "****" answering the telephone number then or perhaps not. Lets just hope I don't need to contact citywatches again.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I bought a Seiko from them once. The issue I had was that although I paid immediately via Paypal they still wouldn't send the watch until 4 working days had elapsed. When I queried this I was told it was because they had had some people cancelling payments via paypal?? On the 4th day they sent it via RMSD so it took 5 days. Longer than anything else I've bought in the UK, Russia or Singapore.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

jeda said:


> I bought my *CASIO PRG-510T-7* from citywatches.co.uk, paid by PayPal. I got it last week. Package was posted promptly, got it within 5 days and arrived in good condition. Genuine watch and I am very happy with it.
> 
> I cannot recommend others buying from citywatches.co.uk because:
> 
> ...


 I bought an OM from them about 18 months ago, I had no problems I realised their website only said they delivered to UK after I ordered, I called them up (I'm in Ireland) got no answer but received a call back within 5 mins, talked to a very nice bloke who told me it would be no problem to ship to Ireland and then started asking me if I was actually a diver or just buying it because I liked it. Had a chat to him for a few minutes and then hung up, it arrived a few days later.


----------



## jeda (Feb 28, 2012)

Did you guys receive a proper receipt for your purchases?


----------



## jeda (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess thats a *no* then?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry Jeda, I can't remember if I got a receipt, I no longer have the watch.


----------

